# Craigslist Knives



## ironman123 (Jun 9, 2014)

These were on my local list today.

http://i1354.Rule #2/albums/q681/solderman1/Game%20Calls/knife02_zps7090404a.jpg

http://[URL=http://s1354.Rule #2/user/solderman1/media/Game%20Calls/knife01_zpsb8442838.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1354.Rule #2/albums/q681/solderman1/Game%20Calls/knife01_zpsb8442838.jpg[/URL][/IMG] http://i1354.Rule #2/albums/q681/solderman1/Game%20Calls/knife01_zpsb8442838.jpg



I hope these show up.

Ray


----------



## ButchC (Jun 9, 2014)

I see your pics. Those are from rr spikes, right?


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 9, 2014)

I know the first one is but not sure about the last one. They are probably just decorator stuff.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 9, 2014)

Interesting looking specimens . The one looks like it could dbl as a club


----------



## wingscuppedfeetdown (Jul 1, 2014)

looks like Wolvehead Forge work..

https://www.facebook.com/WolfheadForge


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2014)

Those are pretty neat. Amazing what you can make into a knives...


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice use of the RXR tie.


----------

